# NEWSFLASH - Read All About it!



## Johnnyopolis

The negotiations have finished….

Clean and Shiny are proud to announce that we have been appointed an exclusive Chemical Guys UK Premier Reseller. 

We are excited at the prospect of supplying this excellent brand of products and working alongside Car Wash n Wax to promote Chemical Guys to the UK Detailing Scene. 

Our full stocks are currently winging there way over and due any day to us but in the meantime we do have a small stock of Blitz and XXX Paste Wax. 

We also have plans to have a dedicated *Chemical Guys Open Day* at our premises in Berkshire in the next 2 months. This will be organised for you to come along and see the products in action. As soon as we know the date we will let you know! 

If you have any questions with regards to pricing or product availability please email us at [email protected]


----------



## Mr Shiny

great news mate, i do love the chemichal guys products, also the open day sounds great i would be up for it :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

ooooh, now that is a suprise, but a good one, well done mate


----------



## Refined Reflections

Well done mate :thumb:

Let me know where the open day is and I'll see if I can get over for it this time


----------



## Paul-T

Look forward to the open day, get to see lovely Amy for a start.......

Oh, and you John of course....


----------



## L200 Steve

Another quality product range for the C&S shelves.

I'd love to know how you guys always seem to stock the products I want to use. Looking forward to placing another order soon:wave:


----------



## Naddy37

Reg Hollis said:


> Look forward to the open day, get to see lovely Amy for a start.......
> 
> Oh, and you John of course....


Get Amy to model the products. Excellent news....:thumb:

I'll have to start saving...


----------



## Alex L

Nice one Johnny  

The C&S shelves must be bursting


----------



## Neil_S

Excellent news Johnny, looking forward to a CG day already.


----------



## 182_Blue

L200 Steve said:


> Another quality product range for the C&S shelves.
> 
> I'd love to know how you guys always seem to stock the products I want to use. Looking forward to placing another order soon:wave:


i think johnny must be spying on you, or is it they try to stock the best stuff, and you use the best stuff :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182

Great stuff, I love the CG's range I'm sure I will be buying lots of them from you.


----------



## andyollie

Great news, great that you and David are working together on it. Plenty of companies would have went behind each others backs. But not these 2 excellent traders :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T

John taught Paul McKenna all he knows. Everytime I go in there I just have this desperate urge to spend all my money. The prospect of a divorce being even more expensive is the only thing that keeps me in check.


----------



## Rich

Oh no!

Great news, well not for my bank balance.


----------



## Brazo

Well done Johnny!

Looking forward to the open day


----------



## Beeste

Nice one Johnny! :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Brazo said:


> Looking forward to the open day


Oh yes...:thumb: I'm gonna ask just one question, and I think you know what it's going to be....


----------



## Brazo

^^Breakfast bap with all the trimmings? :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Brazo said:


> ^^Breakfast bap with all the trimmings? :thumb:


Oh yes....:thumb:


----------



## Rich

Brazo said:


> Well done Johnny!
> 
> Looking forward to the open day


If it's raining can I have a lift please ?


----------



## WHIZZER

well done john


----------



## The Autowerks

looking forward to the open day.


----------



## AndyC

Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## Nick's CTR

Love the results people have got through using the CG range. Would be very interested in the open day to see the products used and the results obtained for myself :thumb: 

Nick


----------



## Detail My Ride

Wicked, Another Supplier Before I Become Registered With CG


----------



## burns863

Great news! Another place for me to shop for CG stuff 



Reg Hollis said:


> Look forward to the open day, get to see lovely Amy for a start.......
> 
> Oh, and you John of course....





neilos said:


> Get Amy to model the products. Excellent news....:thumb:
> 
> I'll have to start saving...


This amy a bit fit then? Pics  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Paul-T

Amy is lovely - got to meet her briefly as she was leaving to start her christmas break. Just remember, no drooling or staring, because its rude! (The pervs know who this is addressed to. Neil.)


----------



## parish

burns863 said:


> This amy a bit fit then? Pics  :thumb: :lol:


Just a bit - if she plays her cards right, she can have me 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18185 - second post


----------



## Detail My Ride

Amy's gonna be at the launch 

Ok im coming  :lol:


----------



## Alex L

It's great news on the open day, as theres a few products i'd like to see being used  



13yearoldetailer said:


> Amy's gonna be at the launch
> 
> Ok im coming  :lol:


Shame you too young to know what to do


----------



## WHIZZER

13yearoldetailer said:


> Amy's gonna be at the launch
> 
> Ok im coming  :lol:


mate she would eat you alive :lol:


----------



## Naddy37

Reg Hollis said:


> . Just remember, no drooling or staring, because its rude! (The pervs know who this is addressed to. Neil.)


 I have you know, I'm the perfect gent. Honest guv....



whizzer said:


> mate she would eat you alive :lol:


Book me a ring side seat. This I gotta see...:lol:


----------



## burns863

Seen the pic of amy.

2 words.

.....1) wow
.....2) what a rear

more pics :lol:


----------



## Paul-T

13yearoldetailer said:


> Amy's gonna be at the launch
> 
> Ok im coming  :lol:


She'd chew you up and spit you out like used bubble gum.


----------



## Mr Shiny

Alex L said:


> It's great news on the open day, as theres a few products i'd like to see being used
> 
> Shame you too young to know what to do


:lol:  :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Reg Hollis said:


> She'd chew you up and spit you out like used bubble gum.


Think we're gonna have to tie Gaz up at this meet for the safety of everyone.


----------



## burns863

....although i have still yet to see her face? ....


----------



## AndyC

13yearoldetailer said:


> Ok im coming  :lol:


Too much info Gaz :lol:

And burns, face is just as nice as the bum IMV(and semi married)HO although from what I've heard she's spoken for by Kev the lunatic warehouseman at C&S


----------



## parish

This is good timing - provided the open day isn't too far away. I've finish up all my AG shampoo so need to buy some more :thumb:


----------



## deej

Great news :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

well done Johnny. Great news for you all.

Used my CG butter wet today on a brand new Picasso (only 6 miles and I had to de-swirl!), great range fo products and even tho they are not my primary choice, for a supplier who can supply a range for everything I think CG has it! Every product I have used has really impressed me.


----------



## Detail My Ride

13yearoldetailer said:


> Ok im coming  :lol:





AndyC said:


> Too much info Gaz :lol:


HaHa Very Funny :lol: :lol:

Im COMING whether u lot like it or not  :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

God im coming aswell now ive seen the photo.....
This time of year with them there boots on....

dick , dick , dick , dick whittington.


----------



## rahrah

nice one johnny! ... i take it yopu'll have some of that 50/50 stuff in then?...ummmmm


----------



## ChuckH

And the date is ??:thumb: Oh and well done John !!


----------



## Detail My Ride

ChuckH said:


> And the date is ??:thumb: Oh and well done John !!


Yep we need dates


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Ive just shown Amy this post - She was shocked! 

She has said she will only come if a team of you guys clean her car for her. This of course includes a seal and a nice carnauba!!


----------



## King Eric

Amy can come in my car anytime

*well come on, you were all thinking it*


----------



## Neil_S

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ive just shown Amy this post - She was shocked!
> 
> She has said she will only come if a team of you guys clean her car for her. This of course includes a seal and a nice carnauba!!


Sounds like a good job to busy Gaz for the day! :thumb:


----------



## burns863

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ive just shown Amy this post - She was shocked!
> 
> She has said she will only come if a team of you guys clean her car for her. This of course includes a seal and a nice carnauba!!


Well go back and tell her that a team of guys will only clean her car for her if she lies on the bonnet for some "tasteful" pictures afterwards? :lol:

Or we could just have some pics posted on DW? :thumb:


----------



## riggsy

Quality... bit of a trek but I'll be there


----------



## Naddy37

Neil_S said:


> Sounds like a good job to busy Gaz for the day! :thumb:


Yeah, Gaz can do the grafting, while we all look after Amy...


----------



## Paul-T

burns863 said:


> Well go back and tell her that a team of guys will only clean her car for her if she lies on the bonnet for some "tasteful" pictures afterwards? :lol:
> 
> Or we could just have some pics posted on DW? :thumb:


Oh come on, have a bit of decency. Poor lass will feel like she's at a meat market, not an open day.

Didn't help that while I was there today with John, Amy rings down and John says 'there is a bloke down here who says you've a nice ****'. Git. She stayed upstairs then.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

So the Halifax have Howard...

C&S have Amy!!!!! Top marketing me thinks.......

Anyway if the pot and pan allows it i,ll come solo and amy can sit on my Fatboy if she likes!!


----------



## Brazo

All this 'hard' talk lol come the day there, she will walk by and all the blokes will look uncomfortably at their feet


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Not me Brazo...any port in a storm......


----------



## Paul-T

While you're sat there in your leather chaps......nice


----------



## Detail My Ride

No payment needed from amy, she can just stand next to the car, more than enough payment


----------



## Naddy37

13yearoldetailer said:


> she can just stand next to the car, more than enough payment


What, and tell you that you've missed a bit....


----------



## Detail My Ride

neilos said:


> What, and tell you that you've missed a bit....


:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Johnny just to end this thread me and me bruv have a bet as to who amy thinks is the best looking?

If shes around can she settle the argument cause dont want him tagging along on the day and spoiling it for me!!

Im on left with the Rolex!! Rods on right!! Amy?


----------

